# Any car mechanic here?



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Or someone who knows how car work haha. My car ride has been bumpy. Sometimes feels like it’s pulling from side to side. Sometimes feel like having flat tire. It’s doing well on freeway 101 and 280. Freeway 87 and some local roads are bumpiest. I changed strut and shock, new axles, and did alignment. It didn’t help. Running out of idea. Anyone got any idea?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chungyi said:


> Or someone who knows how car work haha. My car ride has been bumpy. Sometimes feels like it's pulling from side to side. Sometimes feel like having flat tire. It's doing well on freeway 101 and 280. Freeway 87 and some local roads are bumpiest. I changed strut and shock, new axles, and did alignment. It didn't help. Running out of idea. Anyone got any idea?


stop buying used tires


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Really? Two tires were new and other two were used. That could be reason? The guy who did alignment mentioned tires were ok, so I didn't think about it 


Cableguynoe said:


> stop buying used tires


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

You changed struts/shocks and did alignment good but not sure why you replaced the axles. The next step after the struts/shocks should have been the tires (actually should have been the first thing). Alot of brand new tires can cause you to feel every bump in the road. First do not inflate tires to the max psi. Try running them at 5 to 7 psi below max and make sure they are all the same psi. A good brand is also important not the 4 for $100 tires. You get what you pay for.
Try the tire pressure before buying new tires and if you are running new tires take them back and demand they replace them with a better brand. Good luck to you.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

My mechanic thought it's either bad alignment or axles (axles were leaking grease and worn out). Used tires are bad enough to replace. The other two were brand new, but they are several months old now. Better to replace all 4 at the same time? And do I need to do another alignment after replacing tires? Thank you for your response



Jst1dreamr said:


> You changed struts/shocks and did alignment good but not sure why you replaced the axles. The next step after the struts/shocks should have been the tires (actually should have been the first thing). Alot of brand new tires can cause you to feel every bump in the road. First do not inflate tires to the max psi. Try running them at 5 to 7 psi below max and make sure they are all the same psi. A good brand is also important not the 4 for $100 tires. You get what you pay for.
> Try the tire pressure before buying new tires and if you are running new tires take them back and demand they replace them with a better brand. Good luck to you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> Or someone who knows how car work haha. My car ride has been bumpy. Sometimes feels like it's pulling from side to side. Sometimes feel like having flat tire. It's doing well on freeway 101 and 280. Freeway 87 and some local roads are bumpiest. I changed strut and shock, new axles, and did alignment. It didn't help. Running out of idea. Anyone got any idea?


Clarify "bumpy"

Also does this happen at a particular speed?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> My mechanic thought it's either bad alignment or axles (axles were leaking grease and worn out). Used tires are bad enough to replace. The other two were brand new, but they are several months old now. Better to replace all 4 at the same time? And do I need to do another alignment after replacing tires? Thank you for your response


At least I understand the axle replacements now. Yes it is best to replace all four at the same time but if you can only do two make sure they are both put on the front. In your situation with the mix match you have you really need to do all four and absolutely NO USED TIRES EVER. Also take it to a real tire store not just the corner mechanic you will get better warranty and more knowledgeable staff. Make sure they computer balance them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

check if any unevenness on the tires... if unevenness on the tires, then you need a allignment.. rebalance the tires and see if all the wheel weights still intact. That would be the cheapest fix 👍


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

It's smoother ride if I go 60+. The slower the speed the more bumpy it seems. Hitting pothole, it feels as bumpy as any car would be. It's not too bad. It gives me most Trouble when driving over rough surface...like street that was milled but not paved yet. Sorry I'm not sure how to explain this



doyousensehumor said:


> Clarify "bumpy"
> 
> Also does this happen at a particular speed?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Chungyi said:


> Or someone who knows how car work haha. My car ride has been bumpy. Sometimes feels like it's pulling from side to side. Sometimes feel like having flat tire. It's doing well on freeway 101 and 280. Freeway 87 and some local roads are bumpiest. I changed strut and shock, new axles, and did alignment. It didn't help. Running out of idea. Anyone got any idea?


Sounds like you may need your tires balanced, or an axle. Have it checked out NOW by your mechanic before it becomes a major repair or it causes an accident.Also check for recalls from the vehicle manufacturer. It maybe covered and maybe it won't cost you for the repair.Safety First and Always!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

mbd said:


> check if any unevenness on the tires... if unevenness on the tires, then you need a allignment.. rebalance the tires and see if all the wheel weights still intact. That would be the cheapest fix &#128077;


OP is doing something some mechanics call "throwing parts at it" which means replacing a buch of stuff that is not the problem.

In order to FIX the problem we must know and understand what the problem is, or he will continue to pour money down the drain.

"Bumpy" could mean a lot of things. That needs to be clarified first.



Chungyi said:


> It's smoother ride if I go 60+. The slower the speed the more bumpy it seems. Hitting pothole, it feels as bumpy as any car would be. It's not too bad. It gives me most Trouble when driving over rough surface...like street that was milled but not paved yet. Sorry I'm not sure how to explain this


Its it felt through the steering wheel?
Is it only on textured pavement or all surfaces?
Is there a rumbling sound?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Take it to the dealership, they know the car better then anyone else and they’ll have insight on what’s going on with it. These other mechanics are trained but not every detail get passed down to them (yeah dealers don’t share the info) so I think they would be the best bet. Something in your suspension is messed up and needs fixing, without knowing more details about the car and driving it I think your blinker fluid is low 🤪 but seriously take it to someone who will find out before spending more money on it


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Is it bouncy? Sometimes new springs take a month or two to break in. Does the car appear higher than normal?


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Mostly on textured pavement. There is no rumbling sound. Didn't feel through power steering. The car is unusually shaky, and I can see passenger head is moving through motion of the car. Sorry I know I did really crappy job at explaining this 


doyousensehumor said:


> OP is doing something some mechanics call "throwing parts at it" which means replacing a buch of stuff that is not the problem.
> 
> In order to FIX the problem we must know and understand what the problem is, or he will continue to pour money down the drain.
> 
> ...


I think bouncy maybe the word I'm looking for. It's bouncy and shaky, but it felt this way before I changed shock and strut too



TBone said:


> Is it bouncy? Sometimes new springs take a month or two to break in. Does the car appear higher than normal?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

What kind of car? Sounds like a Ford.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Nissan Altima. Just changed new transmission couple months ago. Big mistake. Should have sold this and got something else. Draining money here and there after it hits 70k miles. Brought this car from East coast by the way. Rusty



TemptingFate said:


> What kind of car? Sounds like a Ford.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Find someone that does a free inspection like a dealer or even firestone. Might have to get an oil change or something but it may be worth it.
Also, look at the ride height and see it it appears higher than normal. I know when I changed mine they were bouncy, and it was worse when the car was weighed down with 3 pax in the back. I would hit a bump and it would bounce 3-4 times and feel floaty.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes I noticed it is much better when I'm riding alone 


TBone said:


> Find someone that does a free inspection like a dealer or even firestone. Might have to get an oil change or something but it may be worth it.
> Also, look at the ride height and see it it appears higher than normal. I know when I changed mine they were bouncy, and it was worse when the car was weighed down with 3 pax in the back. I would hit a bump and it would bounce 3-4 times and feel floaty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> Or someone who knows how car work haha. My car ride has been bumpy. Sometimes feels like it's pulling from side to side. Sometimes feel like having flat tire. It's doing well on freeway 101 and 280. Freeway 87 and some local roads are bumpiest. I changed strut and shock, new axles, and did alignment. It didn't help. Running out of idea. Anyone got any idea?


How about ball joints ?
Tie rod ends ?

You know . . . the stuff that holds the wheels on !

How many miles?

What type of car ?



Chungyi said:


> Nissan Altima. Just changed new transmission couple months ago. Big mistake. Should have sold this and got something else. Draining money here and there after it hits 70k miles. Brought this car from East coast by the way. Rusty


Never buy Nissan front wheel drive again.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tires out of balance...8>)

Usually when I feel that bouncing...

It's the monkeys riding on top...

Trying to screw with me...8>)

Rakos


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Chungyi said:


> It's smoother ride if I go 60+. The slower the speed the more bumpy it seems. Hitting pothole, it feels as bumpy as any car would be. It's not too bad. It gives me most Trouble when driving over rough surface...like street that was milled but not paved yet. Sorry I'm not sure how to explain this


Let a mechanic drive it, a new mechanic. Could it be a engine issue &#129300; spark plugs ?
When was the last time you did a tune up?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Side to side is usually the Inner and or Outer Tie Rod. 
That's where I would of started first. 
Since you already did the other work it make sense just to change the rest of the suspension. 
You didn't have much left to spend to finish it. 

Tie Rods
Ball Joints
Sway Bar End Links
Bushings


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Did your vehicle wobble before or after you put on the used tires?

If the tires are used, could they have been regrooved?









Regrooved tires are illegal in California. These tires are weakened and could wobble as you drive down the street.

Buy two new tires and replace the old tires and see if that helps.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Make sure windows are clean from the inside.

Sometimes the buildup on the windows can cause problems.



TemptingFate said:


> What kind of car? Sounds like a Ford.


it sure does!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Chungyi said:


> Nissan Altima. Just changed new transmission couple months ago. Big mistake. Should have sold this and got something else. Draining money here and there after it hits 70k miles. Brought this car from East coast by the way. Rusty


East Coast and Rusty = Hurricane damaged vehicle ? You may have had it "salted" which speed up a issue the Altima already has with it's suspension system

Just throwing it out thier for consideration

*"""""DETROIT - Nissan will do a "service campaign" to fix nearly 200,000 Altima midsize cars because a suspension part can come loose from the frame due to corrosion.

The campaign falls short of a recall, but the U.S. National Highway Traffic Safety Administration is continuing an investigation into the problem that covers more than 2 million cars.

The campaign includes 2013 Altimas in 22 U.S. states and Washington, D.C., that use salt to clear roads in the winter. Also covered are 2013 and 2014 Altimas in Canada.?
*


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I was just daydreaming about this scenario today 😁
If 3 of your tires psi is set at 32 and 1 at 40, it will cause the shimmy shake 😁 at 60 mph.
Now some cars run differently in asphalt vs concrete roads also 
If your psi is at 40 in one of the tires, at 60 it will have a misfiring feeling on your gas pedal. It is not a misfire but the 40 psi tire has less footprint on the road, thus the misfiring feeling and the shimmy shake feeling at 60 mph😉


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Crush it and make a coffee table out of it then go buy a new car.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

If it happens at lower speed and goes away at higher speeds it makes me think wheel bearings. Any clicking when turning or strange pops randomly?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> Mostly on textured pavement. There is no rumbling sound. Didn't feel through power steering. The car is unusually shaky, and I can see passenger head is moving through motion of the car. Sorry I know I did really crappy job at explaining this
> 
> 
> I think bouncy maybe the word I'm looking for. It's bouncy and shaky, but it felt this way before I changed shock and strut too


CHECK YOUR RIMS.
MAKE SURE THEY ARE STRAIGHT AND RIMS/ TIRES ARE BALANCED !


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Chungyi said:


> Or someone who knows how car work haha. My car ride has been bumpy. Sometimes feels like it's pulling from side to side. Sometimes feel like having flat tire. It's doing well on freeway 101 and 280. Freeway 87 and some local roads are bumpiest. I changed strut and shock, new axles, and did alignment. It didn't help. Running out of idea. Anyone got any idea?


Check your alignment, wheel balancing, and axles.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

@Chungyi did you get it checked out? 
If so, what was the issue?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

If its a nissan it could be a sign of CVT trouble


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Check the lug nuts. Sounds like you might not have put them back on tight enough, or they wiggled loose.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Check the wheel bearings and the cv axle.

check your cv joint but it seems like that’s already been done if the strutswere done


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Is your mechanic a real mechanic?

Did he check the anti sway bars? There are links at each end that need to have tight ball joints. There's also usually two bushings along the bar securing it to the subframe. I've seen cars where the links are busted and the bar is dropping yet the owner is still driving the car. This would give an uncontrolled ride and typically I'd expect some thunking noises when hitting certain bumps.

It sounds like your mechanic is guessing. Throwing parts at the problem. Find someone else. There are shops that specialize in front end and suspension work. There's a family run place here in Cleveland that's been in business for about 70 years and all they do is this.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was going to say check tire pressure.

If your tires are mismatched, you have probably found the problem.


----------

